# Why are there no preping shows on TV?



## prepmama518 (Aug 7, 2012)

Am a big fan of "reality/survival" TV but I would really like to view more practical shows on food prep and preservation like canning, dehydrating, freeze drying. Wouldnt that be helpful? Are the networks really that out of touch?


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Because it does not bleed unless you cut your finger. They want sensationalism. Yes they are that out of touch but more than that, the sheeple out number us.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> They want sensationalism


Agreed. The Sheeple want sensationalism and fantasy on television, that's why CNN and CNBC are so popular. Plus they want television that actually shuts down their brains versus inspires thought and learning; hence The View.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

How dare you suggest interrupting reruns of That 70's Show with something I can learn from!

Seriously though, did you expect anything but bread and circuses or opiate for the masses? People have been trained to tune out. Thats why I got rid of all tv except movies i rent.


----------



## showmegal (Sep 14, 2011)

How cool would it be to throw a few families out on a farms with only a library of books to help them and non electric items. No electric, no running water. They would have to grow, raise, harvest, kill and preserve. They have a year and who ever come out of it with the most food and alive wins!


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

"How cool would it be to throw a few families out on a farms with only a library of books to help them and non electric items. No electric, no running water. They would have to grow, raise, harvest, kill and preserve. They have a year and who ever come out of it with the most food and alive wins! "

They would have to have a boot hill out back for all the contestants that did not make it.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> They would have to have a boot hill out back for all the contestants that did not make it.


Nahhh. They could have an "I quit" bell or something. Ring it and Sally Struthers rolls out in her rascal and hands you a sandwich.


----------



## Boomy (Mar 17, 2012)

hiwall said:


> "How cool would it be to throw a few families out on a farms with only a library of books to help them and non electric items. No electric, no running water. They would have to grow, raise, harvest, kill and preserve. They have a year and who ever come out of it with the most food and alive wins! "
> 
> They would have to have a boot hill out back for all the contestants that did not make it.


OK? Where's the problem? They'd get their ratings wouldn't they?


----------



## EarlyPrepper (Aug 28, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> ...Sally Struthers rolls out in her rascal and hands you a sandwich.


Ha ha ha ... Priceless


----------



## HiddenAgenda69 (May 21, 2012)

showmegal said:


> How cool would it be to throw a few families out on a farms with only a library of books to help them and non electric items. No electric, no running water. They would have to grow, raise, harvest, kill and preserve. They have a year and who ever come out of it with the most food and alive wins!


Wasn't this the same premise as Pioneer Home or something like that on PBS television a few years back? They had several couples/teams working small homesteads under pioneer-era conditions and were regularly judged for winter preparedness. Firewood, row crops, and a stocked root cellar were some of the high points I remember being evaluated. They also bartered and traded with the other teams when they could. It was pretty popular... And probably would be again with today's crowd.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

HiddenAgenda69 said:


> Wasn't this the same premise as Pioneer Home or something like that on PBS television a few years back? They had several couples/teams working small homesteads under pioneer-era conditions and were regularly judged for winter preparedness. Firewood, row crops, and a stocked root cellar were some of the high points I remember being evaluated. They also bartered and traded with the other teams when they could. It was pretty popular... And probably would be again with today's crowd.


Goodness, yeah, I remember that show. Families were a team.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I could see many accidents leading to lawsuits. Knives and axes = cuts. machinery/horses = broken bones. Food not cooked well/not clean = food poisoning. doing anything = blisters.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

cnsper said:


> Because it does not bleed unless you cut your finger. They want sensationalism. Yes they are that out of touch but more than that, the sheeple out number us.


I highly recommend this black comedy called God Bless America. It is a great satire on how our culture as a whole has become shallow, cruel, and celebrity obsessed while the mass media pumps lies and fear into people. It is rather scary how much this film relates to the actual truth.

*Language and violence warning:*


----------



## Boomy (Mar 17, 2012)

..and the whiny Hollywood couple got a freaked out because the husband lost weight because he was working for the first time in his life! That couple was typical of what your "common" person turns into when SHTF. They ended up violating a bunch of rules that were inherent to the show too. Don't remember if they got kicked off or not?


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

There's a NatGeo program called "Doomsday Preppers".


----------



## HiddenAgenda69 (May 21, 2012)

hiwall said:


> I could see many accidents leading to lawsuits. Knives and axes = cuts. machinery/horses = broken bones. Food not cooked well/not clean = food poisoning. doing anything = blisters.


That's why the lawyers have everyone sign release forms before filming starts. All contestants/participants have to acknowledge that what they're going to do brings inherent risks, and that they agree to not hold the show responsible should they be injured in the course of production. I used to co-produce a local outdoors show many moons ago and we had to get everyone who appeared to sign a sheet like that.


----------



## -JohnD- (Sep 16, 2012)

Salekdarling said:


> I highly recommend this black comedy called God Bless America. It is a great satire on how our culture as a whole has become shallow, cruel, and celebrity obsessed while the mass media pumps lies and fear into people. It is rather scary how much this film relates to the actual truth.
> 
> *Language and violence warning:*


Oh God that was funny!!!!:laugh:
????Is it wrong that I feel that way???? :teehee:


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

prepmama518 said:


> Am a big fan of "reality/survival" TV but I would really like to view more practical shows on food prep and preservation like canning, dehydrating, freeze drying. Wouldnt that be helpful? Are the networks really that out of touch?


If you can get BYUtv, they have a show called Living Essentials. Episodes include 72 hour kits, canning, food storage, etc. Also, on Food Network or the Cooking channel, Kelsey Nixon (sp?) has a cooking show. She is a BYU grad and has a lot of cooking with the basics tips.
I like Campfire Cafe on RFD-tv also. Lots of good recipes and dutch oven cooking tips there.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

-JohnD- said:


> Oh God that was funny!!!!:laugh:
> ????Is it wrong that I feel that way???? :teehee:


Probably just makes us slightly sociopathic.:sssh:


----------



## kiteri (Aug 7, 2012)

DJgang said:


> Goodness, yeah, I remember that show. Families were a team.


I remember the show too. The girls of the one family were smuggling make-up in their petticoats and their mother was sewing curtains and baking cakes while their dad complained that he wasn't allowed to hunt the other family's mother was canning and storing jars under her mattress.

They assessed who would have actually made it through the winter and the pretty lady's house wasn't nearly as well rated. 

Sadly, I have to agree that nobody would tune in for it today though.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

HiddenAgenda69 said:


> Wasn't this the same premise as Pioneer Home or something like that on PBS television a few years back? They had several couples/teams working small homesteads under pioneer-era conditions and were regularly judged for winter preparedness. Firewood, row crops, and a stocked root cellar were some of the high points I remember being evaluated. They also bartered and traded with the other teams when they could. It was pretty popular... And probably would be again with today's crowd.


so popular I *never* heard of it :dunno: :teehee:


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

prepmama518 said:


> Am a big fan of "reality/survival" TV but I would really like to view more practical shows on food prep and preservation like canning, dehydrating, freeze drying. Wouldnt that be helpful? Are the networks really that out of touch?


You could say that there are prepping shows on TV, but, they don't call them as such. Watch any hunting or fishing show - prepping. Watch any cooking show - prepping. Watch any horticulture show - prepping.

Watch any show that teaches something and you have a prepper show. Watching someone stocking shelves in their basement doesn't make a good show, but, showing someone how to make their own jam is ... :teehee:


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Salekdarling said:


> I highly recommend this black comedy called God Bless America. It is a great satire on how our culture as a whole has become shallow, cruel, and celebrity obsessed while the mass media pumps lies and fear into people. It is rather scary how much this film relates to the actual truth.
> 
> *Language and violence warning:*


That is awesome! You have to see some of the credits on it ... *SpoilerAlert:* http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1912398/

Now, will Walmart carry that movie on its shelves? I am so on the hunt for it now!


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

I think another good reason that they don't label shows as "prepping" even when they showcase useful skills is the bad name prepping has. When the average person thinks prepper, they think right-wing conspiracy nut hiding out in their basement with a bunch of ammo and cases of toilet paper. And Spam, lots and lots of Spam


----------



## HiddenAgenda69 (May 21, 2012)

The_Blob said:


> so popular I never heard of it :dunno: :teehee:


LOL ok so perhaps not the top of everyone's must-watch list, but I still thought it was pretty decent. The only thing that bugged me then... And recent discussion here has rekindled the irk... Was that they had to make it a contest. Too many contests exist already. I think at least for me, it would have been better to make it more educational and simply focus on the fact that being able to thrive in those conditions is still possible... And in many ways very cool. The biggest contest among them all was the one they faced within themselves... The rest was crap. Demonstrating the benefits of being unplugged and creating/harvesting something with your own hands and honest effort can be very inspiring. But alas as many of you have pointed out sensationalism sells, and builds ratings. It's a sad thing that truth of spirit and wisdom shared too often lose out to the two minute commercial break and BS.


----------



## -JohnD- (Sep 16, 2012)

NaeKid said:


> That is awesome! You have to see some of the credits on it ... *SpoilerAlert:* http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1912398/
> 
> Now, will Walmart carry that movie on its shelves? I am so on the hunt for it now!


It is on Netflix


----------



## Riverdale (Oct 31, 2009)

prepmama518 said:


> Am a big fan of "reality/survival" TV but I would really like to view more practical shows on food prep and preservation like canning, dehydrating, freeze drying. Wouldnt that be helpful? Are the networks really that out of touch?


Cuz *real* preppers won't give up OP Spec for tv ratings


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I don't have a TV, my actual life is my reality show.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

besides, the same folks who pick the programming are the kind that decided home ec was irrelevant. imagine, being able to cook your own food and keep yourself fed and healthy being irrelevant...im still grouchy about that one. my local educational tv programming is too yuppie-fied to run any real basic and useful shows. the folks that have disposable income to donate basically dictate the shows they want to run.
frankly, i miss those old time 'school of the air' educational shows.


----------



## HiddenAgenda69 (May 21, 2012)

So... If you all could see a show taking shape, what would it look like? Take away the staged scenarios and dramatics, focus on education and real world application... What exactly would draw you as viewers?


----------



## oif_ghost_tod (Sep 25, 2012)

HiddenAgenda69 said:


> So... If you all could see a show taking shape, what would it look like? Take away the staged scenarios and dramatics, focus on education and real world application... What exactly would draw you as viewers?


I would watch a show about general preparedness, I think if someone came up with something that taught practical and general all-around preps for multiple situations. Kinda like 'Book of Eli' (personal favorite) meets 'This old house'; with real, step by step instructions on, say, installing a rain barrel, then maybe a canning recipe, placing a cache site, gear reviews, stuff like that....
I would watch a show like that, and preppers could present tips to the audience in a way that doesn't have to compromise their own OPSEC. Just pass the pertinent info, not personal info. (The flaw in 'Doomsday Preppers) Win-win I think.


----------



## HiddenAgenda69 (May 21, 2012)

OPSEC is out the window if you're going to pull content with the aid of local residents. As soon as they appear on-screen they are exposed to all neighbors and relations and any attempts they were previously making at discretion will be negated. It's the nature of the beast when you choose to appear as a witness or expert on-camera.

The good people who appeared on Doomsday Preppers had to know going into the project that they were basically chucking their privacy and exposing their plans to the world... and they had to be OK with that. While some may be forgotten or ignored based on logistics or the passing of time, if things get tough I'm sure those closest to them will be knocking on their doors.

With that in mind I think a Les Stroud/Survivorman format would probably work better, with one host... or perhaps a team of hosts... presenting a variety of information. My other thought however, is how many would actually watch the show given the amount of information available on YouTube and other sources.


----------

